# Does Anybody Here Use Japanese Kitchen Knives?



## kundalini (Jun 17, 2015)

Just curious.  I bought my first recently.  A Nakiri for all the fruit and veggies that seem to dominate my knife skillz.  I've got some decent knives for the carnivore in me, but the delicate stuff was missing a tool.  Although in my moment of indecision, I got an entry level, the thought is to upgrade in short order.  Even though it was quite sharp out of the box, I put it on a couple of sharpening stones (1K & 4K) and is now crazy sharp.

*Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri 165mm*

So, how about you?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2015)

Nope... I don't have a Japanese kitchen!







(No point - it would cut through the microwavable plastic tray)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2015)

Nothing traditional, just a Made in Japan fillet knife that I use for some tasks. I looked at the link to your new acquisition--looks nice! I like a softer, carbon steel knife for many uses...I don't mind a blade that has some patina. Some of my favorites are 40 years old and have pretty dark blades by now. There were a couple nice sharpening videos after the main one there at your link! I wasted a good half hour there!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 18, 2015)

I use Wusthof, (hand forged). A friend uses Global, which is Japanese, (I think), he swears by his.


----------



## weepete (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I use global knives too. Cracking bits of kit.


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 18, 2015)

You might take a look at the MAC brand . Checked them out at the local festival I liked them. Seemed to have the quality of my german 40+ year old knifes


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 18, 2015)

Nah I use a Husqvarna chain saw with a 24in.Bar.Its a little smokey and loud but cuts great.I could careless if a knife is made my reynolds rap as long as it cuts,Im good.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2015)

I dont think that would work well with my America Dishwasher.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2015)

I am a bit of a snob so I only use knives made in China or Taiwan.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a pair of Santoku knives.  One is a Heinkle Pro S steel and the other is cermiac for fruits and vegtables.
My favorite however is my Giada mezzaluna style knive.  Single handle, very controlable and extreemly uselful.  Unfortunately they are not available any longer from what I can find.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a couple of Global and Misono and I also have a Grand Cheff [sic] Tayuki and some carbon steel Japanese blade whose brand escapes me


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2015)

Derrel said:


> <snip> There were a couple nice sharpening videos after the main one there at your link! I wasted a good half hour there!


I've spent several hours doing so.  When I bought the new knife, I also got two Shapton Glass Stones, 1k & 4k grit.  When I got them and started working on some of my lesser knives, I realized that I needed something coarser to really cut metal.  I'd maintained the chef, pairing & boning knives, but there were some real pigs in the sty.  Wound up getting a 140 grit diamond plate which will cut the chit out of metal, but also to be used to flatten my stones.  Also got a course 500 grit and a 2k as a gentler step to the 4k.

Just tonight, I pulled an old Chicago Cutlery  out of the drawer which had been pretty banged up, deep pits on the edge.  The 140 aggressively took most of it out, the 500 finished  off the repair.  Then the progress up the finer grit stones made it so a push cut would melt through a piece of newspaper.  To get that mirror finish, a horse butt leather strop.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 27, 2015)

Latest purchase:  *240mm Itto-Ryu Gyuto*.  Holy Bat-Chit Robin!
Straight out of the box, it wasn't that impressive for sharpness.  It is my understanding, this is not uncommon for hand made J-knives.  A few strokes on a few sharpening stones made this carbon steel knife sang.  I had to buy extra bandages because just looking at it afterwards cut my fingertips.  

I love the fact it is not flashy and has more of a rustic look with the hammered kurouchi finish.  That finish surely helps with sending the product off to the side.


----------



## mishele (Aug 28, 2015)

Are you ready for a Tough Mudder, K?!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

I just got one of these instead:

http://www.bizarbin.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/biggest-swiss-army-knife.jpg

Lol

Well ok, actually I've got a set made by Mercer Culinary that I really like, they do the job quite nicely.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 28, 2015)

I use a Wustoff santoku.  It's my go-to for almost everything.


----------



## medic2230 (Aug 28, 2015)

kundalini said:


> Just curious.  I bought my first recently.  A Nakiri for all the fruit and veggies that seem to dominate my knife skillz.  I've got some decent knives for the carnivore in me, but the delicate stuff was missing a tool.  Although in my moment of indecision, I got an entry level, the thought is to upgrade in short order.  Even though it was quite sharp out of the box, I put it on a couple of sharpening stones (1K & 4K) and is now crazy sharp.
> 
> *Tojiro Shirogami Nakiri 165mm*
> 
> So, how about you?



I like this one. Think I may need to get one to use as a reflector for a strip soft box.


----------



## intentanalyst (Aug 30, 2015)

I have just one knife I bought from Japan that I used for meats.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 22, 2015)

Since the Itto-Ryu gyuto, I've acquired the same knife maker with his 175mm Nikiri and another maker for my 150mm Petty knife..... Masakage Yuki.
Itto-Ryu Hammered White #2 Nakiri 175mm
Masakage Yuki Petty 150mm

I think I'm turning Japanese,  I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so.


----------

